# Any Toro experts/dealers here?



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking for a service manual for a friend of mine for a Toro 246-H tractor, model #4216BE01. I already looked on the Toro dealer extranet (we are a LawnBoy dealer at work) and they don't seem to show one available for download. I can get a owner's manual, but no service manual. Specifically, I am looking for specs and info on adjusting the steering column for proper gear mesh when reassembling new parts. Any ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*steering*

If you have replaced the top bushing(usually due to sloppiness),or dis assembled it for repairs,the gear mesh can be reset as follows: loosen the set-screw on the collar.Then,place a .030" feeler-gage between the WASHER,(at the bottom of the shaft),and the support bracket. Slide the collar snugly down,until it removes the up/down slack in the shaft. tighten the set-screw,and lube the gears.That should take care of it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,Country Boy,I forgot to mention that you may have to order a hard-copy of the service manual/or the dvd directly from Toro.They're not cheap,either way.If your shop is an authorized LawnBoy center,though the local rep should be able to get you one.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Hey,Country Boy,I forgot to mention that you may have to order a hard-copy of the service manual/or the dvd directly from Toro.They're not cheap,either way.If your shop is an authorized LawnBoy center,though the local rep should be able to get you one.


I can look into that. Thanks for the info! We were a Lawn Boy dealer for something like 40 years until Lawn Boy decided to drop their dealer network and sell through Home Depot only.  Now we are just an authorized service center. We will most likely drop the Lawn Boy dealership entirely when the sale of the business is complete as we don't do much with Lawn Boy anymore. Seeing as I work in Brillion, WI, home of Ariens Company, and seeing as most of the city works for Ariens it seems, we sell mostly Ariens equipment now. One guy came in a couple nights ago to look at a lawn mower and he said "I think I'd be an outcast if I bought anything other than Ariens in this town.". :lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Gotta keep the Hometown ecosystem goin"! LOL


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, that, and Ariens employees get something like a 30% discount on new Ariens equipment. That's over a grand on some of the bigger items. They tend to buy new equipment as often as the program allows (I think 3 years for each type of equipment) and then resell them for what they paid. What really sucks is that Ariens has a huge employee sale each year where they sell all the demo units, extra engines, tires, etc. They usually sell over $100,000 worth of equipment each year to local employees, which really cuts into our business. My boss has been chewing Ariens a new one about that for some time now. Since all Ariens employees live in say a 30-40 mile radius of the plant, only the local dealers get affected by the sale, and since a good majority of their employees are from say 5-10 miles out, it affects us the most. They want a dealer in town so bad, yet they seem to do everything they can to undermine us on sales. It used to be that dealers got first pickings on the sales, and the rest went for the employees, but now its employees only. At least they stopped releasing the units from research and development. We get some weird older units in to repair, but they have no parts look up available for them as they are a one-off unit. Makes working on them such a joy...


----------



## scooter281 (May 12, 2011)

I have a Toro garden tractor, and my question is when I push the gas pedal it makes a knocking sound and you can feel it in the pedal. It only does this when accelerating and also when the blades are engaged. Just sitting idling it does not do it. I bought it used and did not have this issue when first purchased. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------

